# [problema] Webcams lentas en programas de IM (resuelto)

## Darksidex25

Hola,

Me pasa una cosa muy curiosa con las webcams (tanto la mía como la del contacto con el que hablo).

Yo tengo una webcam de logitech, que en un ordenador que tenía antes (con gentoo, claro) funcionaba a las mil maravillas, hablaba a través del amsn (con kopete no podía por un bug en la implementación del protocolo del msn que hacía que la otra cámara me llegara con retraso) con ella y mi contacto y yo nos veíamos de forma fluida.

El caso es que cambié de ordenador a uno "mejor" (sí, más cpu, más ram, más hd, más... todo) pero paradógicamente, las webcams, tanto de mi contacto como la mía (y en ambos ordenadores) van fatal, muy muy lentas. Mi contacto no ha cambiado ni de ordenador ni de webcam, y los ADSL siguen siendo los mismos.

¿Por qué? Además, si configuro los programas la cámara se ve bien, a velocidad normal, es solo cuando tengo que usarla a través de los programas de IM (y he probado varios).

He estado googleando y buscando en los foros,  pero no encuentro nada ni parecido. ¿Alguna idea?

Gracias y un saludo

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Es usb la camara no?

Tenes todo compilado de la misma forma?

Es medio complicado de ver por donde viene la mano.

Si no estas conectado por un cliente IM la camara se ve bien?

El cliente IM que usas es la misma version que el anterior?

No se me ocurre mucho por donde viene el problema.

----------

## sirope

El problema es que tu computadora se ha averiado, te la compro a $5 y te quitas ese problema. (Mira que te haré un gran favor)

Tendrás que hacerte con una nueva.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Darksidex25

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Es usb la camara no?

 

Sí

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Tenes todo compilado de la misma forma?

 

Seguramente no, quiero decir, cada make.conf está adaptado a cada sistema (aunque muy muy parecido), y en el kernel cada uno lleva los drivers que necesita.

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Si no estas conectado por un cliente IM la camara se ve bien?

 

Sí, incluso dentro del propio cliente, a la hora de configurar la cámara, funciona perfectamente.

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> El cliente IM que usas es la misma version que el anterior?

 

Estoy al 99.9% seguro de que sí. Ahora mismo no estoy seguro (y no tengo manera de comprobarlo en estos momentos), pero creo que me pasa lo mismo en más de uno (amsn y kopete), eso sí, solo lo he probado con el protocolo del msn.

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> No se me ocurre mucho por donde viene el problema.

 

Jejeje, a mi tampoco.

----------

## Darksidex25

 *sirope wrote:*   

> El problema es que tu computadora se ha averiado, te la compro a $5 y te quitas ese problema. (Mira que te haré un gran favor)
> 
> Tendrás que hacerte con una nueva.  

 

He dormido poco y mal, así que ando algo espeso, por lo que ahora mismo no le veo la gracia al chiste, ¿es tan ridículo lo que planteo o era una simple broma?

Que conste que pregunto por curiosidad, y que seguramente en circunstancias más "normales" abriría una puja en ebay para seguir con la gracia.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Habria que investigar que usan los clientes para comunicarse por la camara. Tal vez ahi este fallando. Tenes algun otro sistema en esa PC como para probarla en accion con ese hard?

Tiraste un revdep-rebuild? Pone si podes tus make.conf

----------

## Darksidex25

Mi sistema está actualizado al día, con su revdep-rebuild y todo.

Mi make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

#CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

#CFLAGS="-march=i686"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

USE="-gtk -gnome alsa cdr qt4 kde dvd dvdr nls hal nptl mmx spell sse \

     sse2 unicode truetype type1 xvid x264 ffmpeg theora dv lame aac \

     a52 ieee1394 css joystick mp4 musicbrainz smp sqlite3 \

     libsamplerate fftw id3tag usb obex oss samba xcomposite xcb \

     htmlhandbook lm_sensors -avahi semantic-desktop nepomuk -qt3"

FEATURES="paralell-fetch ccache"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/portage/tmp"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

```

No tengo ningún otro SO instalado en este equipo, pero tengo un hd ide por ahí (el de ahora es sata), que podría usar para pruebas. Le instalaré algo y probaré, pero dudo mucho mucho que sea un problema de hardware

----------

## AnimAlf

Si utilizas los drivers spca5xx podrías probar los nuevos gspcav1 son los mismos pero su desarrollo ha variado, para kernel inferiores a 2.6.11 se utiliza spca5xx pero su desarrollo varió a partir de ahí para convertirse en gspcav1 con su sporte para 260 webcams.

Lo de estropearse que dice sirope tampoco lo entiendo, aunque supongo que es mejor coger un mazo y presentarselo a la computadora, y decirle con buenas palabras. Tengo que entender por qué no funcionas, de una forma sencilla    :Twisted Evil: 

Revisa los puertos, como todo esto pasa por los servidores de Ms, que no se lleva una comunicación directa, quizás hayan echo algo más en ellos, que en lugar de facilitar la comunicación quizás la dificulte un poco más, para el empuje a adquirir nuevos productos (uff no me hagas mucho caso en este punto)

Suerte

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Se me ocurre que podiras bajar un Sabayon live, si es un dvd y ver si con el sistema arriba live como te funciona. Asi descartariamos una incompatibilidad de soft, kernel y demas. La version del IM deberia de probarse.

Tu Gentoo anterior que kernel tenia? que modulos? como configurado comparado con este? Por que para mi la historia esta ahi.

Buena idea la de los drivers.. por fin alguien que sabe de esto!

jaja

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo apostaría por la calidad de la conexión a internet, habrá decaído en alguna de las dos puntas con respecto al momento en que decís que funcionaba con fluidez?

Salud!

----------

## sirope

XDxdxDXDXDxD Ebay   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Era una simple broma =D

----------

## Darksidex25

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> Si utilizas los drivers spca5xx podrías probar los nuevos gspcav1 son los mismos pero su desarrollo ha variado, para kernel inferiores a 2.6.11 se utiliza spca5xx pero su desarrollo varió a partir de ahí para convertirse en gspcav1 con su sporte para 260 webcams.
> 
> Lo de estropearse que dice sirope tampoco lo entiendo, aunque supongo que es mejor coger un mazo y presentarselo a la computadora, y decirle con buenas palabras. Tengo que entender por qué no funcionas, de una forma sencilla   
> 
> Revisa los puertos, como todo esto pasa por los servidores de Ms, que no se lleva una comunicación directa, quizás hayan echo algo más en ellos, que en lugar de facilitar la comunicación quizás la dificulte un poco más, para el empuje a adquirir nuevos productos (uff no me hagas mucho caso en este punto)
> ...

 

Miraré lo de los puertos, uso iptables (no me acordaba, pero en el equipo anterior no, lo dejaba todo en manos del router), así que el problema quizás esté ahí.

Los drivers no creo que sean. Uso las fuentes zen-sources para el kernel, que trae los drivers para mi webcam (que van al día con el último driver publicado), y con los zen antes no tenía problemas.

----------

## Darksidex25

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Se me ocurre que podiras bajar un Sabayon live, si es un dvd y ver si con el sistema arriba live como te funciona. Asi descartariamos una incompatibilidad de soft, kernel y demas. La version del IM deberia de probarse.
> 
> Tu Gentoo anterior que kernel tenia? que modulos? como configurado comparado con este? Por que para mi la historia esta ahi.
> 
> Buena idea la de los drivers.. por fin alguien que sabe de esto!
> ...

 

Voy a bajar un xubuntu (me apetece probar xfce, y no tengo ganas de complicarme para hacer una simple prueba), y probar con él a ver. Si todo va bien, me haré un kernel desde 0, a ver si he metido/quitado algo que no debiera y no he dado cuenta al revisarlo (porque le he estado haciendo una revisión bastante fina, usando el pc anterior como referencia).

----------

## Darksidex25

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Yo apostaría por la calidad de la conexión a internet, habrá decaído en alguna de las dos puntas con respecto al momento en que decís que funcionaba con fluidez?
> 
> Salud!

 

Estamos hablando de 1 semana de diferencia entre uno y otro, y de esto hace ya bastante (hacía mucho que no usaba los programas de IM y ahora he vuelto a la "carga"). ¿Es posible que desde entonces la cosa esté mal? En otros programas no he notado ningún problema, y suelo jugar a MMORPGs y sin problemas. Es posible, sí, pero no probable.

----------

## Darksidex25

 *sirope wrote:*   

> XDxdxDXDXDxD Ebay    Era una simple broma =D

 

Me lo imaginaba  :Smile:  pero ya te digo, aquél día había dormido poco y mal.

Perdona por la confusión.

----------

## sirope

 :Very Happy:  ñiñiñiiñiiñiiii   gggggggg  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

----------

## Darksidex25

Iba a ser iptables....

Aún no lo puedo confirmar del todo (faltan mas pruebas, no sea que haya cambiado algo por ahí y coincidiera con la prueba de iptables), pero ayer por fin pude probar amsn sin iptables y realmente iba mejor, mucho mucho mejor. Tampoco iba para tirar cohetes, pero sí mucho mejor (de ser horrible a aceptable, pero no bien).

Seguiremos informando  :Razz: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

> Iba a ser iptables....
> 
> Aún no lo puedo confirmar del todo (faltan mas pruebas, no sea que haya cambiado algo por ahí y coincidiera con la prueba de iptables), pero ayer por fin pude probar amsn sin iptables y realmente iba mejor, mucho mucho mejor. Tampoco iba para tirar cohetes, pero sí mucho mejor (de ser horrible a aceptable, pero no bien).
> 
> Seguiremos informando 

 

Acerté?  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Darksidex25

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Darksidex25 wrote:*   Iba a ser iptables....
> 
> Aún no lo puedo confirmar del todo (faltan mas pruebas, no sea que haya cambiado algo por ahí y coincidiera con la prueba de iptables), pero ayer por fin pude probar amsn sin iptables y realmente iba mejor, mucho mucho mejor. Tampoco iba para tirar cohetes, pero sí mucho mejor (de ser horrible a aceptable, pero no bien).
> 
> Seguiremos informando  
> ...

 

Premio para el caballero.

Comencé una sesión de webcam con iptables, e iba horrible. Cerrar amsn, parar iptables, volver a abrir amsn y todo el potorro, y hala, cámaras a un rendimiento aceptable.

Sigo pensando que antes conseguía más fps (o al menos tenía una sensación de mayor fluided), seguiré buscando alguna manera de mejorar el rendimiento (creo que el router antes tenía más puertos abiertos, sobretodo los relacionados con el protocolo msn, veré si es eso también), pero no me quejo con como veo ahora.

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas (sí sirope, a ti también gracias  :Razz:  )

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No vas a ganar nada abriendo puertos en tu router si estás usando NAT dinámica. (Si no sabés cual usás entonces es esa).

Los programas de mensajería instantánea en su mayoría - msn messenger incluído - han tenido a bien centralizar la transacción con lo que uses el puerto que uses la conexión siempre será transversal a tu router (gracias a dios, un quebradero de cabeza menos).

Te comento esto para que ni te gastes.  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Darksidex25

ummm, no sé si uso o no nat dinámica, pero si no he entendido mal lo que he leído en la wikipeda, la mía sería estática.

Tengo que abrir puertos y asignárselos a la IP que quiero.

Tengo que hacer lo mismo con los puertos del msn? Supongo que sí, sino lo de iptables no tendría razón de ser (o es que hay algo que se me escapa).

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

> ummm, no sé si uso o no nat dinámica, pero si no he entendido mal lo que he leído en la wikipeda, la mía sería estática.
> 
> Tengo que abrir puertos y asignárselos a la IP que quiero.
> 
> Tengo que hacer lo mismo con los puertos del msn? Supongo que sí, sino lo de iptables no tendría razón de ser (o es que hay algo que se me escapa).

 

Eso es NAT dinámica y en esos casos no tiene (tanto) sentido iptables ya que no estás expuesto completamente a internet.

Y no, en ese caso, como te decía mas arriba la conexión es transversal al router, no hace falta mapear puertos hacia adentro para que funcione msn.

Salud!

----------

